# FO Dupes in OZ



## shedaisy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi everyone
I love to use a few dupes but the prices at Big Tree are sooooo expensive
is there anywhere else I can get them from, I'm looking for
L"Eau D"DIssey
Rockstar
Honey I washed the kids
Money Farts
Thanking you in advance for time & effort.


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2011)

Try Aussie Soap Supplies, but I think prices are much the same. You might have to place an order OS.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Keen to follow this thread.
I wouldn't care if they were OS as long as they posted to AU.


----------



## busybee (Oct 13, 2011)

Why not try DayStar, her freight is very reasonable and I usually order two at a time.  I know she has the last three that you mention and not sure on the first one.  Good luck


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 15, 2011)

Daystar is great with postage especially if just buying a coulple of 1lb bottles and the odd sample as Stacey then sends it letter rate which as about 14.00 from memory.................good value!!!!!


----------



## shedaisy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok
I have surfed the internet. Day Star are the only ones that dupe 2 of the FO that I'm after, so I am placing a order, there postage to Australia is $13.50 US if your order is 3-4lb. That is not to bad at all. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Off to look now...here's hoping they carry Candy Crush.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Derr to me...I mean't Candy Fluff. Bigtree call it Candy Crush.
Found this helpful topic too.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... 19f9a9e4f2
HTH.


----------



## shedaisy (Oct 25, 2011)

I also placed a order with NG thinking there postage for a small order would be the same, it is not they charge $45.50 for a medium flat rate box that will hold 8 of there 16 ounce bottles, that works out at $5.69 per 16oz bottle, that makes there 16oz  app $22 per bottle but you have to place a large order, that makes Day Starr great value as the 16oz bottles are around $22 each & they will post a 3-4lb box for $13.50. This is all in AUS dolars.
Hope this helps anyone else who wishes to order oversees.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 25, 2011)

So how many will fit in a $13.50 box????? I remeber you telling me Lyn. I can't remember. Sorry you have to explain to the dummy people. The pounds have me confused. A 16oz bottle is equilavent to out 500gr/ml bottles...right?????
Going to place an order today. I'll try their Blue Bubblegum (I think that the name) dupe for the Candy Fluff. 500mls of the stuff...soapy heaven...can't wait!! I'll order some other dupes too to try out.


----------



## shedaisy (Oct 25, 2011)

1lb = 16oz
I ordered 3 X  16oz bottles & 3 X 2oz bottles I left a 4oz of room spare, just so it did not go over the 4lb limit. Hopes this helps


----------



## Relle (Oct 25, 2011)

Just did a conversion Nat and its -

16 ounces = 473.176475 Mls.


----------



## Relle (Oct 25, 2011)

shedaisy said:
			
		

> 1lb = 16oz
> I ordered 3 X  16oz bottles & 3 X 2oz bottles I left a 4oz of room spare, just so it did not go over the 4lb limit. Hopes this helps



Think you gave yourself 10oz to spare, with 3lb 6ozs for your order.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanx girls.
I'll stick with 3 x 16oz bottles & should b safe.
Mannnnn....... why am I buying more FO's   Must have 100 bottles I've not looked sideways at yet that need soaping...LMAO!! 
Nevermind....right?
Where r u Lyn to justify my spending/addiction.....


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 26, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Where r u Lyn to justify my spending/addiction.....



Only 100   ..............Natty you really can justify a few more


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> nattynoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats too funny Lyn... I can only imagine your stash


----------



## donna75126 (Oct 27, 2011)

*pretty soap*

Lyn your soaps are so cool. How do you make them so fluffy looking on the top?


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: pretty soap*



			
				donna75126 said:
			
		

> Lyn your soaps are so cool. How do you make them so fluffy looking on the top?


Here ya go :0) just make sure your soap is set up enough
http://www.youtube.com/user/Lyn4078


----------



## nurse_75 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lyn - I just watched your Youtube link... thanks for that! You make it look so easy. Beautiful soap.


----------

